# Home Page Latest Posts



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 6, 2022)

It's somewhat annoying to me when I get to the bottom of the "Latest Posts" from the home page, to have to click on the "View More" banner to get to the next pages and the page resets. Why can't the "Next" pages banner be an option instead of the "View More" option at the bottom?


----------



## normanaj (Jan 6, 2022)

I suspect as Jeff sees more of these threads things get tweaked.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 6, 2022)

Thank you, Charles for the feedback. As 

 normanaj
 mentioned, I do rely on suggestions, recommendations and even complaints to continually try to improve the forum. We can't do or fix everything but I like to try.

I went and looked at the home page, scrolled down and clicked on the "View More" button which brings you to this page.

I don't know of a way to modify that without hiring a web developer to do it but one option would be to save https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/whats-new/posts/ as the link on your phone or desktop computer and that brings you straight to where you want to be.

I have more plans for enhancing the home page down the road but for now that might be the best work-around.

Let me know if you need further help with that and keep the suggestions/feedback coming.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 6, 2022)

Thank you, Jeff. I have my own personal fishing charter website so I understand and I appreciate what you do. To me, it's not the end of the world and I can certainly deal with it, I just thought that it might be an easier change than what it is. Again, thank you...


----------

